# Transplant shock



## JohnDoe1224

Okay I just transplanted this its shocked I know but do you think it can recover from this?

EDIT


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have the ability to post as many as 5 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## StoneyBud

The soil looks as though you tamped it down. You shouldn't do that when transplanting, except very, very softly. It breaks roots.

Keep it *moist* and lower than normal light on it for a day or two. It'll perk right back up.

Good luck!

Keep us all posted on its progress!


----------



## maineharvest

maybe a lil heat stress too.  Ive never had leaves taco like that from transplanting.


----------



## JohnDoe1224

yea they were already tacos hahah yea i gues itts getting hot in there it looks like its perking a bit its still not fully recovered but everytime i look it looks a little better I really think watering it in helped **** i was so freaked i thought i was going to have to pop a seroquel early rx meds just aint dope though wish i had some


----------



## JohnDoe1224

it got perky but now it looks a little sad again


----------



## OGKushman

just water it, move light farther away and dont touch her! lol its a weed itll survive


next time ull start the seed in its intended pot right 


good luck 

eace:


----------



## Roddy

Transplanting isn't going to hurt your plant as log as you do it right, and carefully...I transplant almost all of mine, more than once! Did you water the soil well before placing the plant in...dry soil on roots could cause this. Was the gal's roots really screwed with...I mean really because I rip at any that are balled up when transplanting and it doesn't hurt them at all, I've never had a plant look like this after transplant. Maybe the soil has nutes in it and the roots didn't like this...there are many reasons for the plant to do this after transplanting, but transplanting isn't something to fear.

On the water thought, are you watering your plant thoroughly, then letting dry out to nearly bone dry before watering? Seems the plant went dry quite fast (if this was the second problem) after you watered it!


----------



## maineharvest

I agree Roddy.  I dont see droopage like that when I transplant.  It could be something more.


----------



## Locked

I have never had a problem with transplanting....I gotta agree it looks like there might be more to this story. Not a happy looking campernat all.


----------



## JohnDoe1224

like i said it was looking fine this morning it was droopy again waiting to see if it perks up  i think this one might be off to the morgue. My other looks like its doing okay its "claw" like leaves have straightened out and it looks like the next sets of leaves are growing. The droopy lost some of its rootball in the transplant. I messed up..


----------



## Locked

Okay well losing part of the root ball makes more sense....I cld see the lil bugger being shocked then. I think it will still pull through for you....have faith.


----------



## Roddy

Yep, don't throw her away just yet!


----------



## JohnDoe1224

im praying for her my other one looks happy on the bright side. im pretty sure shes a she too showing hairs


----------



## JohnDoe1224

This is the other one.


----------



## StoneyBud

It'll recover if you don't mess with it any more, keep the pH right and water it correctly with plenty of light.

They don't look very bad. I've had worse survive.


----------



## Roddy

Are you sure you're seeing hairs? She looks quite young!


----------



## JohnDoe1224

yea i showed some pics to some people she looks young but shes like four weeks (dont laugh) i didnt move them from their cups im new to all of this


----------



## JohnDoe1224

but im not postitive of course


----------



## Roddy

Ahh, gotcha!


----------



## Locked

Wow bro....that lil thing is 4 weeks from seed? It has had a rough life I guess...I am not too sure you are seeing hairs if it is only 4 weeks old and that small. I wld think it might be a bit behind....kinda developmentally delayed.... Looks like it was at sea on an ocean of bad PH....what are you using to check the ph of your water and feed?


----------



## shuggy4105

I think you`ll be hard pressed to sex the hopeful lady just yet, due to all the stress she`s gone through; you`re basically in week one again. Nothing to worry about just time
She`s got the Mg Def look to me, although that could be a rush to judgement...

The one with the damaged root-ball during transplant could recover quite nicely with some TLC. 
MJ is a strong plant which can take some knocking before it`ll throw in the towel. It can grow to full maturity with major deficiencies, although the final product will reflect the overall health and life-span of the plants conditions.
Good luck man!

TLC=THC


----------



## JohnDoe1224

the leaves on the other one are really really skinny now. the droopy one keeps drooping

ok ok week one again just gotta wait

droopy doesn't seem to have changed much i guess its rebuilding its root system? the other one has shown some vertical growth


----------



## JohnDoe1224

got some new pics havent really messed with them..











http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have the ability to load 5 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## Roddy

Wow, not much happening there? What's with the brown leaves at the bottom??

What are you using for soil? What's your watering habit? Been feeding them?


----------



## JohnDoe1224

idk what kind of soil idk why the brown leaves i havent been feeding them and i water whenever its dry up to my knuckle


----------



## Locked

Those look like they are at deaths door bro....I am thinking bigtime ph troubles....what do you use to check the ph of your water and feed?


----------



## maineharvest

He is prob using miracle grow thats full of nutes.  That plant is fried:rofl:


----------



## maineharvest

It looks like you are using gravel.  I cant imagine what the ph is in there.


----------



## Locked

I wld consider buying a bag of soil with no added nutrients...home depot sells MG seed starter mix...it is what I use....not sure if another transplant wld even help mat this point.


----------



## Roddy

Don't get too discouraged yet, it's looking bad, but it's also a learning experience! I'm with Hammy, get some soil and do another transplant, see what happens! You'll only be out the soil, but you'll have good soil on hand for the next round as well!

What's the lights you're using?


----------



## JohnDoe1224

cfl i dont really have access to what I need to grow right now wish i could start over but I don't have any more seeds broke no car no money no friends no  nothing


----------



## Locked

JohnDoe1224 said:
			
		

> cfl i dont really have access to what I need to grow right now wish i could start over but I don't have any more seeds broke no car no money no friends no  nothing



Dam bro....sorry to hear that. I wld spend my time reading every sticky I cld find...doesn't cost anything and will be a huge asset later on when things have improved for you and you can do it right.


----------



## Roddy

Sorry to hear this, my friend, I know the situation quite well!!


----------



## JohnDoe1224

yea when **** gets better thanks for the help guys


----------



## JohnDoe1224

droopy bit the dust the other one is hanging on its coming in with another set of leaves


----------



## Roddy

Sounds like she'll pull through then, good deal!!


----------



## maineharvest

Were you able to find any soil or is it still the same?  Goodluck with the other one!


----------



## shuggy4105

Hope it works out for ya brother, try a very light nutrient solution to get them started, like 1/4 strenghth. slowly increase after you see 'new growth leaf set' fully open then up it to half, etc.


----------

